# Is it a myth about a boy???



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, 

I am thinking about getting either a teenager or a retiree companion for my malt. I've never had a boy in the past and heard that males won't have any bad habits if they are neutered at a young age. How about the other way around? Since I am thinking about a older dog and most likely would be intact before they leave the breeders. Will they have marking and humping issues? Are those behaviors "set" and hard to correct? What's your experience?

Thanks~


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an intact 14 month old(almost 15 month old) male and he has none of those issues - he doesn't even lift his leg.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blush: My first show dog (male) Billye who is ? 7 years old was intact for 5 years. So now neutered for 2 years with "in heat" females occasionally in the home he does great.. but I am home and am able to put my dogs outside allot.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Jeanne and Orla. The pictures of your babies are adorable!

That is encouraging information!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I used to have a boy Irish Setter, he never ever marked.......but I am sure you will hear from many people who have dogs that do. I think you would have to look at individual dogs, and only get one that seems reliable already.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think there are any guarantees either way. Catcher was neutered at just under 6 months and squatted for a while. Then he started lifting his leg and now he marks. Ugh. He will mark Kallie's favorite toys, for example. I bought a belly band and may need to use it on him in the evening hours when the marking seems to be taking place. But he is so affectionate and loving and devoted to me ... I can live with the marking!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I have both boys and girls..Alvin was fixed when
he was 6 months. He does not mark in the house
but is a little horney thing.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. I only saw
him once try to get on my little Chloe :w00t:, I stop
that right away. All my boy dogs have always
been the more affectionate ones.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two boys and two girls. The boys.....:blink:.....I know it must be my training (or lack of)...but in bad weather, they do pee in the house.

I love my boys more than anything, but I'll think twice about getting another. And like I said before, I'm too easy on them...my yorkie came directly from a puppy mill as an adult - he was really good about it for a long time, but somehow he got the idea it's ok :smilie_tischkante:....I don't know, maybe he saw Archie doing it. Arch hates getting his feet wet and won't go out in the rain.:w00t: 

Have you talked with the breeder about it?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a male maltese many years ago. He was neutered at an early age and used to squat to pee. As he got older he started to lift his leg and then went on to mark my most expensive upholstered chairs. I never could break him of that habit. I said I'd never have another male dog- but I did!! My Coton de Tulear (Truffles) who passed away last year at the age of 17 never marked anything. He was incontinent and had dementia at the end and so he would slip up and pee where he wasn't supposed to- but I know he never did it on purpose.:wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

All of these things can be altered....they are behavioral issues. Both males AND females can do all of those same things. Don't think for a second you're "Safe" with a girl. Even adults with a long history of such behavior can be trained.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jmm said:


> All of these things can be altered....they are behavioral issues. Both males AND females can do all of those same things. Don't think for a second you're "Safe" with a girl. Even adults with a long history of such behavior can be trained.


Thank you so much for this post Jackie. I've never had a male altered as an adult, but have had two males, and never had a problem. The only maltese that I have had (and this is my 4th and 5th one), is my sweet girl Mia. Yup, Mia a female. She was marking Leo's prince bed a handful of times as well as her own bed. I have since been able to correct this behavior, thankfully.

Neither my male Flakey (RIP) or my current sweet boy Leo (who still squats like a girl) have ever marked. Actually, Leo, was the easiest to potty train out of all the fluffs I have ever had. He was potty trained the day we got him, which actually helped Mia, greatly with her potty training. I now have no issues with either one, thankfully with the potty training.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

Jasper was neutered at 6 months old and marks anything and everything outside. I guess it just depends on the pup. We have him peepad trained and he goes outside. Hes never had any mishaps.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Maltese was a male. I had him neutered at 6 months and he was double-trained for potty pads and also went outside. He was very clean and sweet. I never had a problem with him indoors but he did mark outside.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Girls mark, too. When Nikki was a puppy, she marked every blanket and pillow in our home. Girls hump, too - for dominance.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

allheart said:


> Thank you so much for this post Jackie. I've never had a male altered as an adult, but have had two males, and never had a problem. The only maltese that I have had (and this is my 4th and 5th one), is my sweet girl Mia. Yup, Mia a female. She was marking Leo's prince bed a handful of times as well as her own bed. I have since been able to correct this behavior, thankfully.
> 
> Neither my male Flakey (RIP) or my current sweet boy Leo (who still squats like a girl) have ever marked. Actually, Leo, was the easiest to potty train out of all the fluffs I have ever had. He was potty trained the day we got him, which actually helped Mia, greatly with her potty training. I now have no issues with either one, thankfully with the potty training.


I wonder if boys are trained easier and quicker then girls??!! Jasper was also trained the day we brought him home. humm..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

misti9er said:


> I wonder if boys are trained easier and quicker then girls??!! Jasper was also trained the day we brought him home. humm..



I really don't think we should generalize about gender, or even certain traits within the Maltese breed itself. 

Every dog is an individual, with unique genes, in many different environments. We can learn more about our dogs by observing them as individuals, than by separating them out into groups like gender, breed, breeder, etc.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Suzan...no one gender is better or faster at learning. I always base judgement on the INDIVIDUAL dog. Every dog is unique and different and should be treated as such.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you, everybody, for your wonderful feedback. 

Jocelyn, very sorry to hear your lost.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I really don't think we should generalize about gender, or even certain traits within the Maltese breed itself.
> 
> Every dog is an individual, with unique genes, in many different environments. We can learn more about our dogs by observing them as individuals, than by separating them out into groups like gender, breed, breeder, etc.


Definetly agree here with Suzan and Jackie. Ever dog is completely different. As I said, this is my 4th and 5th maltese, the one common denomantor, was they were all loving, but each of them, had their own personalities, own traits, different things I had work on with them, some got it straight away, some needed more guidance from me. I LOVE the breed, but yes, I don't think that all boys are one way, and all girls are another. I just mentioned that Leo was potty trained when we got him, because we were shocked. I also mentioned Mia's marking, becuase that was a shock to us as well, neither of my past two females did. So, I completely agree, it really depends on the dog, but also wanted to point out that it is not soley a trait that can be had my males.

But they all have minds and hearts of their own and defintely their won personalities and I really get a kick out of the differences.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

misti9er said:


> I wonder if boys are trained easier and quicker then girls??!! Jasper was also trained the day we brought him home. humm..


Sorry, I didnt mean to offend anyone by my thought. It was a thought and not a statement. :mellow:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

I had a female Corgi that marked everything. She was beloved but horrid! Now I've lost my oldest male, and still have another older male...they've never done that. They weren't neutered until, hmm I think 18 months. They'll mark when we're out walking, and in the back yard but not in the house.

I'm glad you posted this because I've had my eye on a puppy who happens to be male. Also I really didn't want a female, after my experience with my other female. But somehow I fell in love with Piper. *grin* So I have one!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

misti9er said:


> Sorry, I didnt mean to offend anyone by my thought. It was a thought and not a statement. :mellow:


I don't think anyone took offense, you were just making an observation. 

Both of my dogs are wee wee pad trained but also like to go outside. I think it was a bit easier to train Toto (boy) than Tuffy (girl). Toto has never marked in my home but if we visit another home that has dogs I do have to watch him like a hawk (and bring a belly band along to be safe.) He marks outside like crazy but inside he doesn't even lift his leg on the pads, just kind of does a forward lean. I never taught him to do that, but I like that he doesn't lift his leg inside. He also likes his privacy when he goes, Tuffy could care less.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter was neutuered around the age of 6 and he does not mark. He lifts his leg to pee or he leans, it just depends on what he wants to do. However, he does not mark on anything in the home or anything at other's homes. Sometimes he will want to mark the occassional telephone pole but that's about it.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

I always seems to have at least one boy in my home and right now two. Never had a problem and both these guy's squat like little girl's. All my guy's have been amazing in my eye's, I am sorta partial to them


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

amby said:


> I have an intact 14 month old(almost 15 month old) male and he has none of those issues - he doesn't even lift his leg.


Same here. Brooklyn is not neutered and he has no issues. He uses wee wee pads and squats LOL


----------



## Lisa89146 (Nov 30, 2010)

My 5 year old male marks inside constantly, and he was fixed when he was 2. How can I go about correcting this behavior? I scold him if I catch him in the act, but it doesn't seem to really help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marking is best treated as a housetraining transgression. You have to go back to square one to change the habit. 
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

jmm said:


> Marking is best treated as a housetraining transgression. You have to go back to square one to change the habit.
> House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


Great article Jackie!!!!


----------

